# Pen collecting??? Wood collecting???



## Kalai (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, I am curious to see how many poeple collect Pens or different woods in the form of pens or both. And how many different pens and or different woods do you have.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## bobskio2003 (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't afford the kits for all the different species/variations of wood I have (close to 600) so I just collect different species/variations, in pen blank form.  I have built a display for them and have had the opportunity to show it off at a school and one small scrollsaw show.  Bob I.


----------



## Kalai (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Bob, that sounds great, 600 pieces in your collection is impresive, would you mind taking a picture and posting it, I would love to see them in the display case you made, aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------



## bobskio2003 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is going to show the picture or not but you can find the photo under Bobskio2003.  I need to build a couple more sections as the ones I have now are overflowing and I have a lot more species to add.  Bob I.


----------



## karlkuehn (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bobskio2003_
> <br />I'm not sure if this is going to show the picture or not but you can find the photo under Bobskio2003.  I need to build a couple more sections as the ones I have now are overflowing and I have a lot more species to add.  Bob I.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

